

Google-Backed File-Sharing Service Spreads Malware - DiabloD3
http://torrentfreak.com/google-backed-file-sharing-spreads-malware-131014/

======
brownbat
Seems pinned on some random employees.

How much risk is there that criminals will "buy off" employees of large
software companies to build out a massive botnet?

Are malware profits high enough / deniable complicity easy enough / the number
of employees who could do something like this around the world large enough
that we should expect this sort of thing in the future?

